# ECM Barista L2



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Another nice commercial lever with seemingly small overall footprint

https://www.ecm.de/en/products/details/product/Product/Details/barista-l2/

I'd love to see a small single group version with the joystick steam/water valves


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I think it's called an L1....









(the plumbed in original L1-P version, although the LI-R fits the bill as a more compact version, just with a pump)

Seriously though, this ECM L2 has the same size boiler, same lever groups, very similar footprint etc to a Londinium LII, hence comment above and most people are surprised that whilst undeniably bigger than pretty much all domestic machines the LII is a lot smaller than most other 2 group commercial machines.

John

p.s. Not to take away from the find, any new lever is a good thing in my book and nice to see ECM joining in


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See to recall Reis's distaste for PID technology - akin to putting something similar on a steam loco.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

eh, PID is ok









and well programmed with fast kick-in I guess that huge boiler won't run out of steam very quickly


----------

